# Hey from Sydney Australia.



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey mate! Good to see some local blood on the forum 

I did a trip to Big White in Canada for the 06/07 season, which resort were you thinking of heading to?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

My Uncle, Aunt and cousins live just out of Nelson, and I'll be staying with them for a bit, then probabaly in Nelson itself. Looking at getting a season pass for Whitewater, which is the closest to them (and looks incredible ) so I'll mainly stick to that area, but probably get to some other resorts for a few day trips...


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Sounds like an awesome trip man, good luck!

Have you got a visa lined up and all that fun stuff?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah, been looking into all that. Gotta pay car rego, then all the lovely visa fees, then I can start saving for the good stuff... Just out of curiosity, about how long did it take you to get it all sorted out? I'm probably looking at getting a working visa so I don't have to save quite as much beforehand.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey it wasn't too tough, just apply online first to get into the program then fill out the forms and drop em in at the embassy in Sydney. I think that's all there was too it, I have gotten too drunk too many times since then to be 100% sure 

One thing I didn't know was that the U.S gets snippy if you don't have a US visa for while you spend time in Canada/Mexico, so you should apply for the 1 year US Tourist Visa too, helps if you end up roadtripping the U.S also.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

OK, thanks for that, I'll get onto it all ASAP...


----------



## tozab (Mar 8, 2009)

Ha ha, i've found me from a parallel universe i think. I live about 4 hours south of Sydney on the coast, finishing year 12 next year, heading over to Canada to work and board. I was thinking of going straight after getting my year 10 certificate, but some people persuaded my to stay, considering the complications not having my HSC and not being 18 would have traveling and working overseas. 
Maybe i'll see you over there . Do you board at Perisher or Thredbo?


----------

